# Motorla Corsa Extra SLX on resale



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Just seeking some opinions about this item which the owner offered me for SGD1,000 (est USD 730) with the following specs:

* Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra Road Bike Frame
* Lugged Steel Frame in Good Condition
* 51cm Seat 51cm Top Tube Center to Center
* Belgian handmade Eddy Merckx Corsa Extra frame in Columbus SLX steel. 
* Motorola team colour
* Easton EC90 superlite carbon fork 
* Chris King Headset 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssbettas/ 

Please let me have your generous opinions which either proves it as a gem or a waste of money.

Rgds,
Pat


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

The carbon fork makes baby Jesus cry. And I don't love the other bits (stem, seatpost, etc) but the frame looks pretty cherry. Those used SLX bikes seem to go for anywhere between $500 and $1100, so it seems to be about average.


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

i can live with the fork and frame but everything else goes back to owner... no thanks... but I have my Campy 10 speed somewhere here to build up.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Is it just the photo angle, or does that seat tube look really slack?


----------



## cyclist_sg (Oct 2, 2009)

I must agree but its going to be fine since I am seated rather setback from the BB.


----------

